# Front storm door?



## Chickensaur (Mar 23, 2009)

Currently, my front door is just the one main door.  I am interested in installing a storm door.  I would like to do this because during the cooler, nice months, I would like to leave the main door open and the door to the screen room open so I can get a cross breeze going through the house.

How do I determine whether or not this is a possibility?  Is it something that is relatively easy?  Is it easy to mess things up?  I am not sure what else to ask or how to ask it since I'm not a very handy guy but would love to be more so in an effort to save money on contractor's fees.  

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jdougn (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome Checkensaur,

Installing a storm door is usually an easy enough project. Measure the distance between the brick molding (left to right) on the outside of the door. Then, measure from the brickmold at the top of the door down to the threshold, keep the tape measure nice & straight. Let us know what these dimensions are and we will make recommendations on your next step.
hth, Doug


----------



## Chickensaur (Mar 23, 2009)

jdougn said:


> Welcome Checkensaur,
> 
> Installing a storm door is usually an easy enough project. Measure the distance between the brick molding (left to right) on the outside of the door. Then, measure from the brickmold at the top of the door down to the threshold, keep the tape measure nice & straight. Let us know what these dimensions are and we will make recommendations on your next step.
> hth, Doug



I figured I was going to need those dimensions...I just forgot to do them before I left for work this morning.  I'll do that when I get home tonight and post up the measurements.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Chickensaur (Mar 23, 2009)

Alright, here are the measurements.  Left to right, the door is 2 ft 11 in.  Top to bottom, the door is 6ft 8 inches.

I also measured from the beginning of the door area to the actual door which is 3 inches.  I'm not sure if that makes sense or not...but it's the depth of the metal stand plate in front of the door on the floor.  Not sure if this measurement matters or not.


----------



## jdougn (Mar 24, 2009)

Based upon your dimensions a standard storm door will probably work. The storm door actually installs to the exterior trim around the outside of the door so those are the most critical dimensions. You're probably ready to go look at some storm doors. Most brands list the tools needed on the outside of the box so that would also give you a good idea if this project is within your skill set. 

Have fun & good luck,  Doug


----------



## Chickensaur (Mar 24, 2009)

Cool thanks a lot for the information!


----------



## HouseSurgeon (Apr 17, 2009)

If you never installed a storm door before you might want to spend the extra hundred bucks to have it installed. If something goes wrong or needs adjusting they come back for you. If you still want to do it your self make sure you follow the instructions veeeeeery carefully and layout all the parts before starting. You'll need a screwgun and hacksaw.


----------



## Chickensaur (Apr 17, 2009)

I know it's been a while since I posted this, but I've gotten busy with family functions.  I swear...everyone was born in the last month lol.

So yeah I think I'm going to go with a contractor...I just need to find one now.  Everything was going smooth...the measurements...the cutting...until one little issue.  For starters, on the right side of the door (right side if you're facing it), there is extremely uneven stucco and there is no area straight enough for me to put the door.  The door is also 36 inches and the opening 35 1/2 inches...which means I need to build out the door frame with brick molding...but I can't do that with the stucco there.

So...I need to find someone willing to help me get rid of some of the extra stucco...and then put the molding and everything up.  My couisn also said it would be better if I had someone else do it since if I do it wrong you can run into some major issues including leaking.

So thank you everyone for the advice and information.

Anyone live in Pasco County, FL and either know a contractor or is one?  Or maybe a location where I can find one.


----------



## padmanaban (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Chickensaur,

Your plan for installing a storm door is extremely right. It not only saves energy but also gives complete protection. To know complete information on storm doors and installation guide visit Storm Doors  Pella, Larson, Anderson and Emco. This site provides information on types of storm doors, how to measure storm doors, installation guide etc. I hope it will be very much useful to you.


----------

